# 2 Monitore und Desktop gleich groß machen!



## BroKol (19. Januar 2012)

*2 Monitore und Desktop gleich groß machen!*

Hi,
ich habe ein Problem und zwar möchte ich gerne meinen Desktop auf beiden Monitoren gleich groß machen, obwohl sie beide unterschiedlich groß sind.

Rechts (Hauptmonitor) habe ich einen Samsung Syncmaster T260 (25,5")
Links habe ich einen Samsung Syncmaster P2770HD (27") --> ist gleichzeitig auch mein Fernseher.
Beide sind durch DVI an der GTX570 angeschlossen.

Nun stört es mich, dass wenn ich mit der Maus auf den anderen Bildschirm fahre, dass diese dann weiter oben ist (klar weil der Monitor größer ist) und dass mein Hintergrundbild oben und unten abgeschnitten ist. Vorallem in Programmen wie zum Beispiel Cubase (Musik) ist es sehr störend da das Arbeiten dadurch ungenauer wird.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit der ich das ausgleichen kann zum Beispiel würde es mir nichts ausmachen, den linken Bildschirm zu verkleinern, d.h. einfach durch schwarze Flächen zu verkleinern.
Wäre soetwas möglich? Habe im Internet noch nichts sinnvolles zu diesem Thema gefunden.

Danke schonmal im Voraus 
LG BroKol


----------



## Mosed (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 Monitore und Desktop gleich groß machen!!! HELP*

Versuch: Du kannst auf dem größeren die Auflösung verkleinern und dann im Treiber (oder im Menü des Monitors, sofern der das kann) die Skalierung auf 1:1 stellen.

Ich kann dein Problem aber nicht nachstellen.
Ich habe einen 24'' mit 1920*1200 und einen 20'' mit 1680*1050. Die Maus erscheint auf der gleichen Höhe auf dem zweiten Monitor, auf der ich den ersten verlassen habe. Bin ich beim 24'' in einem Bereich den der 20'' nicht hat (die unteren cm des Bildes; oben sind die Bilder "ausgerichtet") kann ich den Monitor gar nicht wechseln.

ok, man muss dann natürlich auch die obere Kanten der Monitore auf die gleiche Höhe bringen, sonst scheint die Maus auf einer anderen Höhe die Monitore zu wechseln.
Bei mir ist auch der Unterschied der Aufösungen größer als bei dir.


----------



## BroKol (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 Monitore und Desktop gleich groß machen!!! HELP*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Versuch: Du kannst auf dem größeren die Auflösung verkleinern und dann im Treiber (oder im Menü des Monitors, sofern der das kann) die Skalierung auf 1:1 stellen.
> 
> Ich kann dein Problem aber nicht nachstellen.
> Ich habe einen 24'' mit 1920*1200 und einen 20'' mit 1680*1050. Die Maus erscheint auf der gleichen Höhe auf dem zweiten Monitor, auf der ich den ersten verlassen habe. Bin ich beim 24'' in einem Bereich den der 20'' nicht hat (die unteren cm des Bildes; oben sind die Bilder "ausgerichtet") kann ich den Monitor gar nicht wechseln.
> ...


 
Bei mir sind beide Monitore auf 1920*1200 eingestellt,
soll ich nun einen davon kleiner einstellen, weil mir geht es hauptsächlich darum, dass bei einem Programm, dass ich über beide Bildschirme laufen lasse, dass das Programm auf beiden gleich groß ist und nicht auf einem davon abgeschnitten ist.
Wie kann ich das lösen oder wie löst du dieses "Problem" bei deinen Anwendungen??

LG BroKol


----------



## Mosed (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 Monitore und Desktop gleich groß machen!*

Der 27er unterstützt doch nur 1.920 x 1.080 als Auflösung?!

Ich nutze keine Anwendung über beide Bildschirme maximiert. Zu Hause nur unterschiedliche Anwendungen pro Monitor je als Fenster oder Vollbild.

Das einfachste ist vermutlich die Anwendung auf beiden Bildschirmen manuell gleich groß zu ziehen. Ein grundsätzliches Problem ist natürlich schonmal die unterschiedliche DPI-Zahl der Monitore, wodurch Schrift und Symbole unterschiedlich groß sind (das kann mit Windows aber ausgeglichen wird - aber scheinbar nur global, nicht pro monitor)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 Monitore und Desktop gleich groß machen!*

Eine Möglichkeit, um unterschiedliche Pixelgrößen zu kompensieren, gibt es unter Windows nicht. Man könnte der Einfachheit halber die Monitore in unterschiedlicher Entfernung aufstellen. Alternativ muss man die Auflösung des kleineren Monitors so verkleiner, dass die gleiche DPI-Zahl rauskommt, wenn er das Bild skaliert - scharf ist aber anders.
Den reinen Offset, d.h. das Springen des Mauszeigers, kann man über Windows kompensieren - einfach im Monitormenü die Position so anpassen, dass die Auflösungen da am besten zueinander passen, wo man regelmäßig wechselt (z.B. auf Höhe des Fenstertitels).
Allgemein ist es immer unkomfortabel, mit einem Fenster über mehrere Monitore zu arbeiten. Auf den zweiten lagert man lieber unabhängige Fenster/Paletten/Vorlagen aus.


----------

